# Polishing Ti?



## mut (Jan 13, 2006)

I have a couple of Ti parts that have been bead blasted and would like to polish them up. Do any of you have any suggestions? I have a dremel if that helps with some ideas.

Thanks

mut


----------



## ibcj (Jan 13, 2006)

These threads have some discussions regarding polishing Ti.

Starting on post #154 

And here where Georgecko tried it.


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 13, 2006)

Fabulustre is a good finishing rouge in my limited experience. I would start with some more agressive tips like these or these though and use a felt wheel and rouge afterwards.


----------



## mut (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow such great info. Thanks guys. I will get started tomorrow after working on my boys' pine wood derby cars.

Thank you again.

mut


----------



## mut (Jan 23, 2006)

Well it has been about a week and got most of the polishing done withing a couple of hours or so. It took me about a week to actually get to the store and get some polishing compound though.
Well I got some last night and after about 5 minutes with it I got as close to a mirror finish as I believe possible.
Click on the pictures and you can actually see the camera reflection in the clip.

Here is a pic of the light and the clip together. I am working on getting some new Ti screws for it and hope to polish them up as well.






Here is the clip by itself. 






Thanks again for the info guys.

mut


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 23, 2006)

Very nice!:huh:


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 23, 2006)

Wow Mut! That light is bright without batteries!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mut (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank you for the kind comments guys.
I did do a little polishing on the body after I took the pictures, as it looked a little dull do to daily carry and use. Now it is almost like a Ti mirror.
I truly didn't know that the clip would turn out that nice. I am surprised and amazed at the final polish.

mut


----------



## cy (Jan 23, 2006)

looks GREAT!

almost to pretty to use now...


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 23, 2006)

Excellent work, mut! :thumbsup: Now you're going to go crazy trying to get every grease mark out of it whenever you use it!


----------



## PEU (Jan 23, 2006)

when I need to polish something, I carefully chuck the part on the lathe, wet a cloth with brasso and turn the piece until is shinny 

Every unit I ship goes thru this 


Pablo


----------



## mut (Jan 24, 2006)

Here is a couple of pics of it done and with new Ti screws(polished as well). The second one is a little blurry though. I have the hardest time taking pics worth a darn.

It is inside and with a lamp for light, so it looks more like golden, I think.








cy thanks for the kind words and the new Ti screws.:buddies: 
Enrique thanks I think I will be done now with the polishing........ well until next time.  

mut


----------



## Morelite (Jan 24, 2006)

:wow: That looks great


----------



## mut (Jan 27, 2006)

Morelite, Thanks for the kind words. 
I used some carnauba wax on it after polishing it in hopes that it will stay this way for a while. Time will tell if it helps or not. Fingers crossed.

mut


----------



## Radar1 (Jan 28, 2006)

VERY nice! Job well done!


----------



## fasteddie (Jan 28, 2006)

Mut, Where did you get the ti screws?


----------

